# Hobie PA rudder issues



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi guys and gals, been a long time since I last posted much but I need some help.

My PA has steering issues, which cause me to lose left steer. I have done the rudder lines up real tight and this may be the issue. I tied it up before heading out and soon it becomes hard to turn left and I seem to go around in circles.

It happens every time I use it and is pretty much the reason I don't yak fish as much as I used to


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

My PA 12 has similar issues, every now and then it plays silly-buggers, I wish i could supply you with an answer, sorry.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'll see how I go this weekend, hopefully it'll all work well


----------



## BelowAverageIQ (Mar 23, 2013)

Disregard, got myself confused, sorry.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Took the rudder qssembly cover off and hopefully found the issue. The two screws that are there hadn't been wrapped around by the steering cables and consequently when steering, would slip on the rudder.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Probably a different assembly (not see a PA) but, my adventure used to stick on one side and break rudder pins regularly. Turned out with the standard sailing rudder the angle of the 2 blocks the pin goes thru had the rudder touching the hull at full lock. Dealer gave me an old tandem island rudder and problem fixed. Biggest problem now is if I turn too fast at speed I feel like I going to be thrown out of my seat.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

fishnfreak said:


> Hi guys and gals, been a long time since I last posted much but I need some help.
> 
> My PA has steering issues, which cause me to lose left steer. I have done the rudder lines up real tight and this may be the issue. I tied it up before heading out and soon it becomes hard to turn left and I seem to go around in circles.
> 
> It happens every time I use it and is pretty much the reason I don't yak fish as much as I used to


Old thread but after searching them all this is the closest to the problem I'm having:
My 2009 Outback developed steering problems today. I thought,at first, it was a simple case of the large number of jellyfish bumping the rudder up . Further investigation disproved that. I simply lose steerage & the yak spins to the left. I tried using the cleat to force the rudder down but it still spins to the left. Nipped up the bank & took a quick look & it appears there is about 50mm of slack control line on both the up & down lines so not overly tight as in the above issue. Any ideas on a simple fix?
Not having nimble fingers I'm reluctant to strip it down totally as my passion fingers will probably cause more damage.


----------

